# Oliver's accidental duck hunt--pictures from last season



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

With teal season coming up soon, my boys have been talking about going again and we were looking at these pictures last night. You hear about quality time, but Iâm a big believer in quantity time. Some of my best times both as a child and a parent occurred as pure luck. The more time you spend together, the more likely it will suddenly turn out great. This was one of those times.



For my little guys, action is the name of the game when it comes to the outdoors. Duck hunting is a fabulous way to break them into the hunting and with duck season around the corner, I hope youâll take some little guys or gals out hunting with youâthough it may not seem easy or even practical.

Some hunts lend themselves particularly well with bringing munchkins. A dove hunt is simple: make sure there is plenty of shade, hydration and their BB guns. Toss in some OFF, sun tan lotion, and long pants and you will be good to go. Even deer hunting, when done out of a spacious box blind shielded from the elements is a good way to hunt with kids.



But duck hunting takes a little more effort. Water, cold, nasty weather, mudâmother nature doesnât pull any punches during duck season. Throw in waking up way before the posterior end of dawn, and its easy to see why many Dads just choose to let their kids sleep during Daffy Season.

I've linked over to my blog the story of a great hunt I had with my 6 year old when I probably could have left him behind and with good justification. Take a look if you care to http://wp.me/p3bCKM-6N 

How old were you when you first went duck hunting? Do you have any tips for taking little guys or girls?


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh I love those pictures. From the looks on thier faces, you just know they are having a great time. Something they will never forget!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for bringing your kids into the ranks of hunters. We need to do everything we can to get more hunters to preserve our traditions. Many time we are losing to the liberal influences our kids are subjected to every day.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Nimrod I completely agree. This post and my blog are designed to 1) entertain and 2) encourage fathers to raise boys who are adventurers and preservers of some the ancient callings like hunting. There are other noble pursuits boys should be trained in, but I'm into the hunting and fishing so I can best pass these on to mine. Homesteading has many facets that can be passed on which are noble. Seems like hunting fits in well.


----------

